# Heartfelt Beads Purchase any Discounts for members



## seanb (Jul 15, 2010)

About to make a purchase for my first try with the heartfelt beads and I was wondering if there is a coupon code for Puff members?:help:

Every little bit means more for cigars. 

Sean


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

They do things for troops and there was a special when David was on vacation, but none that I know about.


----------



## seanb (Jul 15, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> They do things for troops and there was a special when David was on vacation, but none that I know about.


Thank you for the reply. I made the purchase anyway. Looking forward to trying the beads out. Hopefully they work as well as reported on the forums.

Sean


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Best investment for cigars...unless you like to worry constantly about humidity issues with your humidors. Think of all the time you'll have to buy more cigars. Catch 22 aint it?


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Best investment for cigars...unless you like to worry constantly about humidity issues with your humidors. Think of all the time you'll have to buy more cigars. Catch 22 aint it?


like he said. i made the switch some months back.. and its awsome. never go back.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

once you go heartfelt you never go back... sorry i had too


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

seanb said:


> Thank you for the reply. I made the purchase anyway. Looking forward to trying the beads out. Hopefully they work as well as reported on the forums.
> 
> Sean


they are. i put the tube filled with 70% beads, its a big tube supposed to take care of 1080 cubic inches i believe and my humi hasn't budged from 69%. i love them. you made a good choice buying them


----------



## seanb (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Should get my beads today!


Sean


----------



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

I've had mine for a little over a month I think. Great product. Good thing about the beads is their ability to absorb moisture as well as put it out. If you get a whole bunch of wet cigars, they will even everything out. That's why they don't recommend wetting more than 70% of the beads, otherwise you lose the absorption buffer.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I have 18oz of beads in my humidor. Thing hasn't moved from 65% in months!!!


----------

